# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  کم کردن دو تاریخ در My Sql

## علی ارجمندی

سلام
من میخواهم دو تا تاریخ خاص رو توی MySql از هم کم کنم نتیجه خروجی رو بصورت ثانیه ببینیم . 
این دستور توی Sql Server این کار رو انجام میده
select datediff(s, ‘2008-01-22 10:20:00′, ‘2008-01-22 10:20:30′) from myTable
البته مشابه اون رو داخل MySql  داریم ولی دستور مشابه میزان اختلاف رو نمیتونه به ثانیه محاسبه کنه
select datediff(‘2008-01-22 10:20:00′, ‘2008-01-22 10:20:30′) from myTable
و فقط میزان روزهای بین دو تاریخ رو بر میگردونه

ممنمون میشوم اگر کمک کنید
با تشکر

----------


## narsic

با سلام
تاریخ رو در MYSQL به صورت timstamp ذخیره کنید سپس از هم کم کنید فقط به یاد داشته باشید که timestamp زمان رو به میکروثانیه محاسبه میکنه .
موفق باشید

----------

